# JBA April 10: High Falls or Juliette



## LIPS (Jan 15, 2011)

High Falls will not allow a boat to launch until 7am when the park opens.  Vote now to leave event at High Falls or change to Juliette.


----------



## Meason (Jan 15, 2011)

High falls!


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 16, 2011)

*Ringers*

Better watch it , all these guys voting for highfalls are ringers over there !!!!


Meason said:


> High falls!


----------



## Meason (Jan 16, 2011)

HA!  Same could be said for Juliette!  I guess it doesn't matter too much.  I've never sight fished Juliette.  I'm just ready to get started....


----------



## LIPS (Jan 16, 2011)

winning vote will be the choice.  even if its only by one vote.


----------



## TJBassin (Jan 16, 2011)

Got to Love High Falls.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 16, 2011)

LIPS said:


> High Falls will not allow a boat to launch until 7am when the park opens.



My vote would be to keep the schedule as posted. (High Falls)

Horton, Black Shoals, Lucas, & J.W Smith, to name a few .... will pose this same scenario. They all have gates that open at certain time periods throughout the year.

It is just one of those things that we must deal with, as fishermen. No matter when we start a tourney, everyone gets the same odds.


----------



## LIPS (Jan 16, 2011)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> My vote would be to keep the schedule as posted. (High Falls)
> 
> Horton, Black Shoals, Lucas, & J.W Smith, to name a few .... will pose this same scenario. They all have gates that open at certain time periods throughout the year.
> 
> It is just one of those things that we must deal with, as fishermen. No matter when we start a tourney, everyone gets the same odds.



this is true.


----------



## Derek Snider (Jan 17, 2011)

High Falls and weigh in at 4:00.


----------



## Buzzerbaits (Jan 17, 2011)

Since when did Highfalls not let boats launch untill 7 am  ???


----------



## Buzzerbaits (Jan 17, 2011)

Thats right. the lake really opens at 7am. But we all use to leave early. Good luck on your tournament..


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 17, 2011)

Buzzerbaits said:


> Since when did Highfalls not let boats launch untill 7 am  ???



True That we had always launch before 7:00 am in the past, but ......

The Park Ranger that I talked to when I called to get the LWB H.F dates approved, stated .... that the home owners had been complaining about early launches. He asked that we not launch until 7:00 am. And that is a small price to pay, to get to enjoy that fine bass fishery.

I'm sure that LIPS got the same information that I did, upon getting the JBA dates approved.


----------



## LIPS (Jan 17, 2011)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> True That we had always launch before 7:00 am in the past, but ......
> 
> The Park Ranger that I talked to when I called to get the LWB H.F dates approved, stated .... that the home owners had been complaining about early launches. He asked that we not launch until 7:00 am. And that is a small price to pay, to get to enjoy that fine bass fishery.
> 
> I'm sure that LIPS got the same information that I did, upon getting the JBA dates approved.



I have 2 calls in (left messages) for Jason and Cliff but they have not returned calls.  The lady answering the phone did mention these things to me as far as the time goes.

It is hard to get things approved immediately when your working 6 days a week and more then 60 hours a week.  Free days are Sunday's and gotta get things done on those days that I couldnt during the week but we are working on it.  Should have the last day finalized by Jan 31st.  Then its all fishing from there


----------



## LIPS (Jan 21, 2011)

1 day left yall


----------



## Randall (Jan 21, 2011)

I vote juliette


----------



## LIPS (Jan 21, 2011)

Randall please post your vote in the poll.  11/10 it would be I think


----------



## mike crowley (Jan 22, 2011)

Juliette


----------



## Meason (Jan 22, 2011)

I hope that all the folks that vote show up....


----------



## Reminex (Jan 22, 2011)

Meason said:


> I hope that all the folks that vote show up....



Probably only if the vote goes their way.


----------



## Meason (Jan 22, 2011)

Remy,.... Are you gonna fish some Sundays?  I hope the Sunday trail gets some support this year.  I like the schedule...


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 22, 2011)

Meason said:


> Remy,.... Are you gonna fish some Sundays?  I hope the Sunday trail gets some support this year.  I like the schedule...



I will be at a few, as usual.

I hope some Sunday guys support the Saturday trails this year


----------



## mike crowley (Jan 22, 2011)

Meason didnt you vote on the Jbait and not show up.


----------



## Reminex (Jan 22, 2011)

Meason said:


> Remy,.... Are you gonna fish some Sundays?  I hope the Sunday trail gets some support this year.  I like the schedule...


I'm going to fish them all, well I might skip JW smith, dont even know what county its in much less how to get there


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 22, 2011)

Reminex said:


> I'm going to fish them all, well I might skip JW smith, dont even know what county its in much less how to get there



Remi representing the JBA @ Juliette ..... those guys may be a threat come October 

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...6434,-84.36543&spn=0.020131,0.052314&t=h&z=15

Why it's called Club Lake on this map, I have no idea. But this is a great Lil' Lake, with some beast swimmin' around in it. It is right behind the Atlanta Motor Speed Way (kinda), a rocks throw from Lake Horton. Click the zoom out button  4 times, and you will see Rust Airstrip ..... that is Lake Horton right there.

Just for future reference, about 2 inches from Horton (down and to the right) is Head's Creek (Griffin Reservoir).


----------



## Reminex (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks Terry, You guys from Griffin, fayetteville sure are lucky to have all those lake so close by!  What is that big lake to the east of jw smith? or is it all one lake?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 22, 2011)

Reminex said:


> Thanks Terry, You guys from Griffin, fayetteville sure are lucky to have all those lake so close by!  What is that big lake to the east of jw smith? or is it all one lake?



That lake is full of TOADS, but only Clayton County Water Authority Employees get to fish it. Ask the gate worker @ J.W Smith about it. I've heard some remarkable stories about company tourneys on that lake.


----------



## Meason (Jan 23, 2011)

I did Crowley... unfortunate events... my uncle died...


----------



## mike crowley (Jan 23, 2011)

sorry about that i got to thinking something like that might have happened after i made that post again i m sorry but i felt you were calling me out cause I only fished a couple of times with you guys and voted


----------



## Meason (Jan 23, 2011)

no biggie... I only saw the interest and hope the Sunday trail gets some support with the new leadership.... It wasn't directed at anybody.  I wouldn't call you out anyway, you're my buddy!


----------



## LIPS (Jan 23, 2011)

HIGH FALLS it is.


----------



## Muddywater (Feb 2, 2011)

Lanier


----------



## LIPS (Feb 2, 2011)

jtken said:


> Lanier


what lake is that in your picture. It looks alot like a lake I fished in NC.


----------

